# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Is this Cryptcoryne elliptica?

## harnsheng



----------


## illumbomb

Should be. Pluck off a leaf stalk and observe a plantlet slowly growing out from the tip of the petiole. Congratulation on your findings.

----------


## harnsheng

Thanks.. The leaf falls easily.. now im planting it on the ADA Amazonia.. hope it will grow new plantlets!

----------

